# Food 2004: What is your BEEF today?



## cigar (Apr 29, 2004)

Ok folks...let me start with my first pic of what i am having right now overhere in Holland where it is almost 17:23 pm meaning: Happy Hour time!
Luckely i have a camera and '12' inch PB with me.. and they have a wireless connection  :
_
Italian 'Patanegra' ham(deeeeelicious but $$$$  ) and turkish bread
and white wine....and something to smoke!_

Looking forward to your pic's of the snacks,meals or whatever you had.


----------



## Giaguara (Apr 29, 2004)

Looks yummy ... 

Here my breakfast (a big cafe' americano, and .. rarely anything with it, today some cinnamon marinated apples with almonds), and lunch (wholegrain rice and green spicy bean sauce over corn tortillas, some salad and celery slices, capers, water and an espresso).  ::angel::


----------



## Arden (Apr 29, 2004)

I had an avocado bacon cheeseburger for lunch (or is it breakfast?  First meal of the day, but at 1:30) today.  No pics, so use your imagination.


----------



## cigar (Apr 29, 2004)

And to add my already gone dinner(it is now friday 01:00 am already)
_
Thai-cuisine=Shrimp salad & Shrimp curry dish _


----------



## scruffy (Apr 29, 2004)

Wow, food porn!

My wife took pictures of our supper a few nights ago, I should see if I can find them.


----------



## markceltic (Apr 29, 2004)

Now this looks like a fun thread!Cuisine from around the world,interesting.Best viewed on a full stomach.


----------



## nixgeek (Apr 29, 2004)

Bowl of Frosted Flakes for dinner....wasn't hungry for anything heavy.

However, I did cook my wife and kid a nice plate of grilled chicken with rice.


----------



## cigar (Apr 30, 2004)

Morning! 
Today is  Queens Day in the Netherlands meaning we all celebrate and drink  Orange Bitter --scroll down a bit-- and salute the Queen Mother's orginal birthday and ofcourse our current Queen Beatrix.
BUT...as true ancendents from Dutch past when we ruled the world with colonies we ofcourse take every year the advantage to have a huge garage-sale and trade and make money!
Yep.. we are true 'Americans' in a small country doing business a usual.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 30, 2004)

I am starting to hate this thread. There is still some time left till our lunch break. And watching cigars food... Oh my..


----------



## Timmargh (Apr 30, 2004)

Now I'm hungry. This calls for a fry up!


----------



## cigar (Apr 30, 2004)

Afternoon! Dinner-time:

Did a quick 'workout' in the kitchen:
_
Spicy chicken & vegetables + Beer_


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Apr 30, 2004)

Come on cigar, please tell you ordered somewhere! I don't want any even semiprofessionals cook like this. Frustrating! 
You like rice, don't you? The persian cuisine is full of rice dishes. You might want to check some of our great stuff..
Anyway, looks really delicious. Good I had my dinner


----------



## cigar (Apr 30, 2004)

hehe.....only the last one(as mentioned) was a _selfmade_ dish.I mostly eat outdoors cause...i'm too lazy to spend time behind the sink.And thusfar most of my girlfriends are nice&blond but...can't cook.


----------



## markceltic (Apr 30, 2004)

Okay no vegan better look at this,meatballs with barbecue sauce,potatoes & mixed veggies.


----------



## cigar (Apr 30, 2004)

Now that looks very good! Sure makes me hungry!!


----------



## Giaguara (May 1, 2004)

Too late to warn vegetarians! 

Breakfast today - all on the plate (the orange is a small one, just to calculate the size of the plate? ) and my habitual americano with brown sugar.


----------



## Giaguara (May 1, 2004)

... a bit older shot, but this fits here.
How I want my coffee to look like :


----------



## scruffy (May 2, 2004)

Yes, that looks like coffee alright.  Mmmm.


----------



## cigar (May 2, 2004)

Morning from a NEW and expanded United nations of Europe 
25 members and 455 million inhabitants.
My morning drink & just had sunday lunch
_ Cafe latte & Cheese dish with bread& and a beer _


----------



## Giaguara (May 2, 2004)

Niice ... looks like an american sized latte, cigar .
I don't feel like taking a pic of my lunch ... breakfast and lunch were both just blue Gatorade.


----------



## scruffy (May 2, 2004)

Gatorade?  What's up with that?

No picture, but a note, made last night:
1 bottle chianti
+ 1 pint strawberry blonde ale
+ 3 ounces cinzano
+ 1 pint orange juice
+ 4 teaspoons sugar
+ 2 tablespoons lemon juice

= 1 jug very nice sangria


----------



## cigar (May 2, 2004)

Evening/Morning....monday may 3rd already here in The Netherlands.
Forgot dinner wich i had today:_
Thai-cuisine Chicken and Tauge vegetables&chicken-soup Thai-style_


----------



## podmate (May 3, 2004)

Hell, forget the food!  
I want the Oranjeboom!!!!!!
God, I love that stuff.

No picture handy, but I just had my twice a year breakfast of Buttermilk Biscuits with Gravy, Sausage, Hash Browns and Orange juice.


----------



## cigar (May 3, 2004)

Evening!

Dinner-time again:

This time i felt like: _ "Let me treat myself to sometime nice"_
Oke... here it goes:_
-Oysters (size 4.0.)
-French Eggrolls
-Duck with sauerkraut&potatoes&vegetables
-Wellknown Russian cocktail-drink._


----------



## Giaguara (May 3, 2004)

Niice.. that drink looks like a caipirinha or caipiroska. 
(cachaça (= sugar cane liquor), brown sugar, lime juice, ice - for caipiroska usa vodka instead of cachaça) ..


----------



## Zammy-Sam (May 3, 2004)

Oh my... Aren't those too beautiful to be eaten?


----------



## scruffy (May 3, 2004)

Grr.  My camera won't talk to my computer anymore, I can't get at my pictures.  Maybe I'll have to buy an external CF reader...

I took pictures of my supper last night - garlic sausage, corn and carrot coleslaw, chips, stout.  Homemade stout; I even made homemade ketchup (good!) - and the kitten's supper - mother cat's milk (very cute picture).  And there's a picture from almost a week ago, duck a l'orange, roasted root veg, beans with dill & white wine sauce.


----------



## markceltic (May 3, 2004)

French eggrolls cigar?How are they different from the Asian variety?Now scruffy about those garlic sausages,homemade? They aren't strong on the garlic are they,more in the background kind of taste?In a day or two I'll be having a beef pot roast I'll post some pics of that.


----------



## scruffy (May 3, 2004)

No, the sausages are from the farmer's market.  Very garlic-y indeed.


----------



## cigar (May 3, 2004)

@Giaguara:

You are so right on that name of the drink i had!(i forgot it)
I'll tell ya: It tastes great especially of you have 5 of them!
But remember the aftershock you get! It is a 'sneaky' alcohol buster!

@markceltic:

Eggrolls _ french-meditereanen-style_ are (as you can see on the pic) presented different then the _ roll them up_ types we are so used at the local chinese restaurant.
Ingredients are almost the same except the spiceyness.

Oh..btw: I also went for it after dinner at 03:00 am( 50 min. ago) with some bubble-drink and salmon on toast!
I'll will have  a good sleep after this...and * a dry mouth i presume*.
_
Moet&Chandon champage&Schottish salmon._


----------



## Giaguara (May 4, 2004)

Mmmmh... yum! 
cigar, normally ONE caipirinha makes me act funny ... 5 would be enough for a weekend for me, enjoyed in 3 days.


----------



## cigar (May 4, 2004)

Evening:

Dinner-time again and i visited to today a newly opened restaurant in Rotterdam called  Lulu a dutch version of a fushion kitchen wich doesn' t add up to it's reputation.

Anyhow i had:_
-marinated mussels 
-beef sate
-glas of Brand Beer._

Both above mentioned dishes were main courses but i took them as starters after wich i had a main-course wich is a their socalled 'star' menu in 5 parts(duh)_
-ground chopped beef in a bowl.
-some spicey beef-parts in a bowl.
-various vegetables in curry-sauce in a bowl.
-some marinated sweet&sour chicken in a bowl.
-some spicey sauce with lam in a bowl.(upper-right)
-Besides that small bowl of rice i ordered and extra(upper-left) big one.
-Bottle of Laurent Perrier champagne(UGH!)_

In all... this was my last and only visit cause it was not to my liking and the price <->quality was way off.
Even the Laurent Perrier was terrible cause ...that's the sort of champagnet it is.Too waterish and it was the best they had.(like drinking soda and water with some whine taste in it)


----------



## markceltic (May 4, 2004)

Okay this may be  exotic to folks who hardly ever see beef,but so far I'm enjoying the view of everybody elses meals. ::love::


----------



## cigar (May 4, 2004)

That looks almost like a painting, and me hungry again.That simple but delicious 'mark'.
Here a pick of a late-nite drink i'm havin as i type._
cold&refreshing!_


----------



## markceltic (May 4, 2004)

You know that looks almost like jello in that there drink,  Getting to be almost bedtime here so I'm going to have a slice of toasted sourdough & yoghurt.I know carbs before bed not good idea but it's sooo tasty!


----------



## cigar (May 5, 2004)

Afternoon/Evening:

Just came from the Italian:_

-Tomato starter on toast(various.vegetables)
-Tomato-soup
-Spaghetti with chicken/ham&vegetables
-Galia melon _ 

In all great dinner and oh..had a glass of whine with it and water.

*
PS..markceltic: *

The drink is with milk,pina-colada,ice-cubs,orange-juice and tastes like a sweet coconut drink.


----------



## markceltic (May 5, 2004)

This was chicken primavera.


----------



## cigar (May 6, 2004)

Afternoon/Evening:

Today i had:_

- Spinach soup oriental-style
- Salmon with mushrooms&potatoes&pork-slices inside it with mustart-sauce
- Grande Dessert!_


----------



## Giaguara (May 6, 2004)

I've learned to not look at this thread befroe breakfast ...  (now a coffee, a sliced banana with nutella and chocolate sauce) ...


----------



## Arden (May 7, 2004)

Giaguara said:
			
		

> I've learned to not look at this thread befroe breakfast ...  (now a coffee, a sliced banana with nutella and chocolate sauce) ...


 No kidding!  Can't sleep, and this thread is making me hungry!  Hungry like the wolf... okay, sorry...


----------



## cigar (May 7, 2004)

Ok folks....Friday-afternoon and again....early * Happy/Dinner-hour-time* here in Holland!
Thank God i have again my camera/PB&wifi-connection here to load everything up and put them in an instant online!_

- Various snacks middle-eastern style& Turkish warm bread&white wine
- Chicken & beef in between in spicey sauce
- Mushroom soup &shrimp
- Lobster Turkish style
- glass of my champagne & Creme Bulee&sweet sauce._

I am BUFFED!


----------



## markceltic (May 7, 2004)

If a guy didn't know better that warm Turkish bread looks like a cut of meat from here! Well I had fish tonight, baked in a mushroom sauce,carrots & green beans on the side.


----------



## Giaguara (May 7, 2004)

cigar yumm ... 

i had home made bean soup for the dinner .. too lazy to take a pic and upload it. a mixture of beans, not from ONE package but of many, so it has blackeye beans and garbanzos (i love both), rice, a lot of other type of beans (about 10 of the 15 types we have home) .. cooked for about 1 hour, yum. just salt, red pepper, rosemary, oregano, salt .. after that, one beer (don't feel like opening the wine). and there are fresh cannoli in the fridge.


----------



## cigar (May 8, 2004)

Evening!
Saturday and just had a fine healthy'simple' dinner tonight: _

Grande Sushi & Miso soup._


----------



## markceltic (May 8, 2004)

Saturday nights is pizza for a gastronomical treat in this house.Veggie pizza this time.A pizza is a pizza so no pic tonight.


----------



## cigar (May 9, 2004)

Evening Sundaynight _

- Home-cooked Surinam pork-dish_


----------



## markceltic (May 9, 2004)

I know I'm only speaking for myself,but that pork looks like it needs to be cooked more!I remember our local gourmet seem to always just get the cut of meat barely cooked.Is this the way they're taught?I like my beef with absolutely no pink showing as an example of my tastes.


----------



## cigar (May 11, 2004)

Afternoon/Evening:_ 

Salmon with fries&vegetables._


----------



## Giaguara (May 19, 2004)

mmh.. a fast of a few days in this thread, it seems 

no picture here, but i was starving 20 minutes ago. I made an egg white omelette (only the whites) with a bit of pecorino (sheep cheese) and black olives. Yum ... Too hungry to take pictures though. There is some salad left, if anyone is hungry..


----------



## markceltic (May 20, 2004)

How about a pork chop?


----------



## Giaguara (May 20, 2004)

No thanks. Vegetarian here.. 

I had just Ben & Jerry's (ice cream), 'Dublin mudslide' for dinner. That and a terrible storm that is out there makes that I have felt very sleepy all night. I'm running on battery, maybe I'll go cooking something to kill time ...


----------



## markceltic (May 21, 2004)

Apparently Giaguara you aren't a hardcore veggie,what with eating goat cheese, eggwhites & such.Well it's good to see you aren't one of those extremist vegans. Oh I had ham tonight for supper.


----------



## Giaguara (May 21, 2004)

I have been that hardcore one too, for years, untill these last few years. I felt fine that way  except that it limited too seriously my social life. If I ate out, teh options were part of this salad and part of  that salad, and still get sick after, and a lot of attention is drawn to what is and what isn't on your plate. I felt fine the way I cooked, more towards 'living food' and raw food - but I cut slowly back. The social life, its limiting it, was the number 1 reason. 

I cut back, and have sometimes a bit of cheese, sometimes a bit of ice cream, sometimes even fish or seafood, on special occasions. I still don't drink milk (it'd not the most compatible thing on this planet with my stomach), and more often the cheese is .. a spoon of grated sheep cheese than anything 'normal'.

I did felt very good as the hardcore vegan, and it feels sad to say that the social life was mostly the reason of being back to more 'normal'. It was too high a price for feeling physically good to be isolated by food, so the extreme hardcore can limit the life as much as an eating disorder. I needed social life, without being sick every single time afrer eating some cooked food too. (There have been periodical returns to that path. When I get too sick, that fixes it. But unless you have a family and friends that all follow that way of living and eating, and support you for 100 % on it, it is hard.)

Would I be more sick, I'd return there again. So I am something in the middle of the ways. I spent nearly 15 years being afraid of eggs (I could not decide morally if they were ok, now I eat sometimes egg whites), casual milk, fish... those, of the social point of life, can add another aspect. You go out say with your friend or your family, and they don't have to feel they are in a 'cow restaurant' (where everything edible they'd see on the menus would be salads, green, green, green) and you don't have to have that much struggle every single time.

I should add some weird allergies to the limit list. Onions. Plus add gluten free to the list. Makes it still an adventure to find anything, but hey, it is life. People need social life, and it's sad when the food limits the options too  much. Luckily the people around don't find it a big issue me not eating meat [including chicken, hams, bacons etc]. And it can help you feel better when you have around you people who like the food you do - say in this case mostly vegetarian food, ethnichly mixing (something south European (Sicilian), something Brazilian & Argentine & other South American, and something Japanese combined in art), and with a lot of spices. Cooking can be fun - but it needs normally 2 people or more to cook for, to make it more interesting.


----------



## markceltic (May 22, 2004)

After all is said & done let all of us on here be thankfull we at least have a choice of what we can eat.When you think of all those poor souls in the developing world crying out for nutrition of some kind you realize how fortunate we really are.


----------



## cigar (May 29, 2004)

Hee folks... i'm back after a small world-tour with the girlfriend and here ofcourse a pic of her and the late lunch i just had.(wich is a chicken soup surinam style with small noodles in it and a steak sandwich)
Looking forward to your livelyness again in this thread.


----------



## markceltic (May 29, 2004)

Good to have you back cigar I was wondering if you had to go on a diet or something!So what fine cuisine did you sample on your travels?Will you be replicating these new dishes for us to see? What qualifies as a "small world tour" anyway?Before I forget, my compliments on the girlfriend.Heres hoping you aren't the easily enraged type for me looking at your girl


----------



## cigar (May 30, 2004)

Eeejjjj How're you all doing.
I was travelling trough the States and Asia for a while.
And regarding the girlfriend.Nah... i know she attracts other guy's but on the other hand.I myself am an easy going guy whois just proud to have her as my other half at the moment.


----------



## cigar (Jun 2, 2004)

I had some DUTCH hollandse nieuwe aka Haring!


----------



## Giaguara (Jun 3, 2004)

Nice 

I had rice with blue cheese and salad for lunch. I forgot my camera cable in US so I can't upload pics ..


----------



## Cat (Jun 3, 2004)

mmmh, Hollandse Nieuwe ... 

I had soup tonight, with, let's see ... carrots, onion, potatoes, celery (all of these organic  ) with various herbs and spices (lots of pepper) and mie (chinese rice-flour-noodles).

We just had yomio (a kind of yoghurt) with kiwi (the fruit, not the bird ...  ) as a dessert.


----------



## cigar (Aug 23, 2004)

Hi folks.... me is back after a long time.
So to start things off again:


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 24, 2004)

Aaargh.. not fair, not fair .. I should not see this thread at work. I'm getting hungry ..


----------



## cigar (Sep 16, 2004)

It is that time again and it tasted d-e-l-i-c-i-o-u-s!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Sep 16, 2004)

what do the scales say after such great looking food?


----------



## cigar (Sep 16, 2004)

Get off me you fatso


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 16, 2004)

mmh .. lunch: chocolate, 2 apples, 1 cup of soup of a sachet (some japanese miso). green tea all day (chinese way). morning: cappuccino. dinner: tea and a chocolate bar. 15 - 16 hours at work today, so i will only crash as soon as i will be home. oh, and an exam tomorrow morning 
pretty typical day menu nowadays ..


----------



## cigar (Sep 16, 2004)

almost forgot:





tasted f-a-n-t-a-s-tic!


----------



## cigar (Sep 18, 2004)

*ding ding*

My simple saturday dinner:


----------



## scruffy (Sep 18, 2004)

OK, I'll try to get back into this, this was fun.  If I have something that's at all photogenic for dinner, I'll post.

Oh, I made some bread yesterday morning, and a rice & black bean dish called Moros y Christianos last night, with brownies for desert - tasty, but it all looked kind of brown and uniform, especially with a glass of dark brown beer beside it...

Gia - dear oh dear, you're going to waste away at that rate.  Maybe you should adopt a greengrocer or something.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 19, 2004)

here we are


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 19, 2004)

.. mmh, im trying to eat more when i have time scruffy. but .. yesterday and today i've been jsut really tired, sleeping 10-12 h a day. will be eating stuff today .. 
i'm a big friend of rice and beans ..  

cigar i can imagine you have no problem finding girlfriend with all that cooking ... mine (bf) can't even cook rice.


----------



## cigar (Sep 22, 2004)

Hehe.. funny you are mentioning that. I can cook (reasonable) but mostly to lazy to get into the kitchen and therefore eat out most of the times.
So below a pic of my dinner i had tonight.






Regarding girlfriends: I 'm still surprised i'm still welliked by the other side despite my older age.(You know... "the wine story"---older a guy gets-)
So the food is not my bonus of beeing liked by the girls.
So i included 2 pic's of my current gf and no she's ain't a model.


----------



## markceltic (Sep 23, 2004)

Myself I'm pretty good in the kitchen.Although I do more cooking in the winter time,something to keep my mind off the season.Shame it makes ingredients more expensive.Here is our brown bread,or oatmeal molasses bread for anyone not familiar with the Maritimes.


----------



## cigar (Sep 25, 2004)

Tonite Kim and i went for some healthy Japanese


----------



## markceltic (Sep 26, 2004)

What are those little rolled up things by the blue cup?


----------



## cigar (Sep 26, 2004)

The ones with the 'black' on it are as the california rolls called: tekkamaki
Contains only rice and tuna.One can have it also with something else in it.
Very simple,basic
Btw:Tonight's dinner:




_
again at the Japanese restaurant_


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 26, 2004)

mmh! yummy sushi .. 

meh. there is no sushi place in all city here..  I miss Japanese and Mexican food..


----------



## chevy (Sep 26, 2004)

I ate sushi yesterday evening, home made.


----------



## scruffy (Sep 27, 2004)

Wow, just looking at that sushi made my mouth water.

I wish I'd had my camera at the restaurant last night - I could have posted a whole series.   The director of the play my wife is working on took the cast & crew out for dinner.  Oysters, champagne, salad, champagne, vegetable curry (with some lovely chutney), did I mention champagne, cheese, port, oooh my!  My wife just about had to roll me home.


----------



## Giaguara (Sep 28, 2004)

mmeh, making me hungry again.. 
had some tomato and salmon quesadillas yesterday. used my last corn tortillas (sob) and the last of the louiana hota sauce.. time to buy food today


----------



## cigar (Sep 28, 2004)

afternoon!

My lunch for today at noon.Again asian-style,infact vietnamese!





_
seasoned ribs_


----------



## cigar (Oct 2, 2004)

** DING **

My dinner of tonite:


----------



## ora (Oct 13, 2004)

Some photos of a fairly elaborate dinner i cooked recently at http://ora.macosx.com/gallery/cooking-with-oll

Cigar: either you are a truly amazing cook or you never eat at home!


----------



## delsoljb32 (Oct 13, 2004)

dont have my camera with me today, but lunch at Panera Bread. Anyone been there? Interesting bakery cafe with great sandwiches and soups and breads (carb lovers paradise!).


----------



## markceltic (Oct 16, 2004)

Oh man ora that looked like goooood eating to me!


----------



## cigar (Oct 19, 2004)

That looks very nice ora.Good to see someone else also posting pic's of their food.
regarding your question about my cooking.Read a while back were i answered a similar question.
And yes...i do eat out alot.(for why scroll back as a i mentioned above)

** DING **




_
Japanese diner again _




_
Close-up of my Japanese diner _


----------



## scruffy (Nov 8, 2004)

Well, I can't top that for visual esthetics, but:

bread, pumpkin pies, poundcake, a dinner of cabbage rolls

I can't get the furrging images to show up right in the post.  Must be some trick to it I'm not clever enough for.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 9, 2004)

Somehow I would prefer your dish. The home-made touch is very visible and this gives me a very trustful feeling. Man, I should sorta put this thread on an ignoring list (if that was possible). I try to avoid it, but I somehow bump in here every now and then and in combination of hunger this can be quite painful.


----------



## markceltic (Nov 9, 2004)

Hmmmm,Oh scruffy do you by chance cook with gas? Btw I had fish tonight baked in a mushroom sauce.Sorry no pic.


----------

